

Google+ plays the waiting game to dominate Facebook and Twitter - mattreport
http://mattreport.com/2012/08/google-plays-the-waiting-game-to-destroy-facebook-and-twitter/

======
Shorel
Honestly I don't want any single company dominate any field to the extent that
MS dominated desktop computers.

